# Hey Sons of Badass



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

It's good to see everyone, the site looks great Zombie-F

~~Bill~~


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok Bill... how long until I get a PM saying "Dude, can you change my username to..." 

Welcome aboard Will! Good to see you here.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hiya Will! Good that we're posting on YET ANOTHER board together.


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Bill! Welcome and great to see you over here.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

lol, good to see everyone. Z-F I'm good for at least a couple of months. 

~~Bill~~


----------

